# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Ошибка в 1С Консолидация

## owlsoft

При выполнении обработки большого отчета при выборке за 1 кв. работает нормально, при выборке за год возникает следующая ошибка:

Ошибка СУБД:
Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server: Intra-query parallelism caused your server command (process ID #54) to deadlock. Rerun the query without intra-query parallelism by using the query hint option (maxdop 1).
HRESULT=80040E14, SQLSrvr: Error state=7F, Severity=D, native=8650, line=1

Вопрос в чем она заключается и как ее утранить?

----------

